# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Pushups,Pullups,Situps,Dips, everyday?

## AcePowerZ

Is it ok to do these everyday?

----------


## dg101

No. Although these movements are body weight exercises and seem like they are less stressful than a barbell full of iron, you still need time to recuperate. I know some people like to work their abs more than once a week, but for me personally, i do not like to do any of my body parts more than once a week. That is, provided that you are hitting them hard enough in your workouts. 

DG

----------


## AcePowerZ

Just included in my cardio something light like 10 reps each a day maybe a little more on abs

----------


## dg101

I think that if you hit chest, for example, hard enough on whatever day you do chest, doing a set of ten push ups on another day wouldn't really be needed. I'm all for body weight exercises, but just fail to see the need for just a few extra reps on another day. Resting is just another important part of working out that needs to be utilized to your body's advantage. 

DG

----------


## Older lifter

It would depend on what your goals are,,, like most exercises you need to tune the method of working them to the type of goals your trying to get.

I probally would not do them everyday anyway,, weather cutting or not...

----------


## Phate

> Is it ok to do these everyday?


i do them weighted during my workouts, dips can hit your chest/tris amazing well if you controll the angle, same with chinups

----------


## Pectorial

tell tha to mike tyson... lol he did sumit like 2000 push ups, 500 dips per day

----------


## Pectorial

ive just started super setting my chest workouts like coleman

bumbells decline press - push ups

flat bench press - dips

flys - cable cross overs


mix em up every other week


worked for him

----------


## FireGuy

> tell tha to mike tyson... lol he did sumit like 2000 push ups, 500 dips per day


Thats cause it was his incarceration workout.

----------


## Bren

sit ups yes, but never work any other muscle group more than one day in a row.

----------


## T_Own

10 of each will do nothing for you...

----------


## pakroids

I used to do 3 sets of pushups increasing 2-4 reps everyday until i got up to 20 reps a set then do 4 sets/day etc. not much more, just as warmup, and at 5"8- 190lbs
Anyway it is good for an initial pump and strength gain, not much more unless you put it in your routine.
just start off at 3x10/day i sugg., but as T OWN said, dont do 10reps all of these, just 1 type of exercise.

----------


## youngNhungry

I do a set of each almost every morning just to get the blood going. Kinda like an extra cup of coffee. LOL

----------

